# Domestic Freezer Is Freezing, Fridge Side Just "cool"



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

I've had my unit plugged in and turned the fridge on. Freezer got cold quickly, and is now starting to freeze, but fridge is just barely cool. It's been on for about 8 hours. Things to look for?


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you level? Is the "slide adjustment" thermostat pushed all the way up to max. cool? Consider a small fan to circulate air inside the box.

That's where I would start. I will tell you my fridge takes 12-14 hours to reach 40 degrees and I have to pre-cool my beverages before I stock the fridge or the temps go back up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When you get up this morning it will be cool.

It is harder for the fridge to cool/stay cool if completely empty. Also opening the door a lot to check is a real temp killer. Get a remote thermometer and monitor it with out opening the door. Freezer should operate somewhere between -10 and +10 F and the fridge will be somewhere between 35 and 40.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> When you get up this morning it will be cool.
> 
> It is harder for the fridge to cool/stay cool if completely empty. Also opening the door a lot to check is a real temp killer. Get a remote thermometer and monitor it with out opening the door. Freezer should operate somewhere between -10 and +10 F and the fridge will be somewhere between 35 and 40.


Yep - was very cold this morning. So - just takes a while longer than I expected for it to get cold. File that away for the future so I get it plugged in well before leaving on a trip.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Freezer will always get cold before fridge. Try freezing two or more half gallon cardboard milk containers. Place them in the fridge with a small fan when you start it up and it will get the fridge to temp in about half the time. 
Also work great in cooler with food you don't want to get wet.


----------

